
Tech Startups Force Small Banks to Consider Online Lending - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.americanbanker.com/issues/178_100/tech-startups-force-small-banks-to-consider-online-lending-1059365-1.html?zkPrintable=1&nopagination=1
======
Sealy
This reminds me of the micro payments businesses who have set up shop and are
growing rapidly. Nowadays there is a lot of money to be made in small short
term but higher risk loans.

The people are getting smarter now and do not want to answer to larger banks
holding them hostage to their own home.

